
The future of programmers - jodooshi
http://tcz.hu/the-future-of-programmers
======
tczhu
Reddit discussion:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/3lv1yq/the_fut...](https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/3lv1yq/the_future_of_programmers/)

